# Giant African Bullfrog (Pyxicephalus edulis) - WANTED



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Does anyone know wear i could get a (Giant African Bullfrog) Pyxicephalus edulis.








YouTube - Reptiles, Amphibians, Invertebrates & Small Pets : African Bullfrog Facts


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

If you want a giant you will be wanting a _Pyxicephalus adspersus._


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I got my Pyxie from pollywog you could check if theyre getting anymore.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Just seen this on 888reptiles it says awaiting stock so it might be worth checking when theyre coming in. Triple 8 Reptiles - Pixie Frog <i>Pyxicephalus adspersus</i>


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You could try ordering through your local petshop- but this has it's hazards; one localish petshop got me one when I'd actually ordered a horned frog! The same petshop later got me an as-yet-unidentified treefrog (probably one of the Litoria species) when I ordered reed frogs...

... I don't use them much now, surprisingly (!) although I took both frogs- and they've both been quite rewarding. On the other hand my LOCAL local petshop, who only keep bog-standard herps 'cos they prefer to know what they are talking about, have always been very good at getting in stuff I've actually asked for- if you have a local retailer you trust, I'd check it out.

EDIT: Actually, check out the 'Giant Frogs' thread in Amphibian Pictures- looks like the poster may have some available at some point.


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

:2thumb:Thanks for letting me know about the corect name of the frog, saved me a bit of time there thanks. :lol2:



Punchfish said:


> If you want a giant you will be wanting a _Pyxicephalus adspersus._


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Pyxicephalus adspersus.*

This is the name im looking for _Pyxicephalus adspersus, i got the name wrong on the post. Im looking for the biggest African Bull frog._



exboyz04 said:


> Does anyone know wear i could get a (Giant African Bullfrog) _Pyxicephalus adspersus._
> image
> YouTube - Reptiles, Amphibians, Invertebrates & Small Pets : African Bullfrog Facts


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Rico for the info mate :2thumb:


Rico said:


> I got my Pyxie from pollywog you could check if theyre getting anymore.


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Ron
Thanks mate will check that out then, cheers for the info and have a great crimbo tomorrow


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

I have 2 available, check out some of adults in the Giant frogs post on Amphibian pictures.


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Sean i just see your message, im going to pm you, dont know haw i missed your reply:bash:, im blind lol. cheers mate. :notworthy:



seanUK said:


> I have 2 available, check out some of adults in the Giant frogs post on Amphibian pictures.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

exboyz04 said:


> Sean i just see your message, im going to pm you, dont know haw i missed your reply:bash:, im blind lol. cheers mate. :notworthy:


Sent you a pm. You can see some of my frogs in the Giant frogs post in Amphibian pictures.


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Post update.
Thanks sean for the 2 lovely frogs, very very very happy with them :no1:



seanUK said:


> Sent you a pm. You can see some of my frogs in the Giant frogs post in Amphibian pictures.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Awe, this site is a bit like Trisha...:lol2:


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

:lol2: a happy ending ay. :mf_dribble:



Ron Magpie said:


> Awe, this site is a bit like Trisha...:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm beginning to think mine might be the 'dwarf pixie' actually, I mean, he's pretty hefty, but not on that scale- and given his yellow throat, I am inclined to think he's male. Must borrow a decent camera- I have a treefrog that needs ID as well.


----------



## exboyz04 (Jun 22, 2008)

Be good to see some pics Ron :devil:



Ron Magpie said:


> I'm beginning to think mine might be the 'dwarf pixie' actually, I mean, he's pretty hefty, but not on that scale- and given his yellow throat, I am inclined to think he's male. Must borrow a decent camera- I have a treefrog that needs ID as well.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

exboyz04 said:


> Be good to see some pics Ron :devil:


Yep- I know mate! Need the camera first, though- phone pics aren't much cop!


----------

